# kld vboxvideo.ko depends on drm, file mismatch



## kapetros (May 18, 2013)

After updating virtualbox-ose-additions to 4.2.12_1, I am getting the following boot message,

```
kld, vboxvideo.ko depends on drm, unknown or file mismatch
```
How can I fix it? Ports and source are all up to date.


----------



## kapetros (May 19, 2013)

Solved it. I'm using the MODULES_OVERRIDE in my make.conf, so I did,
`cd /usr/src/sys/modules/drm`
`make drm install`

All done!


----------

